# como convertir una multiplicacion de 3x9 a 2x10



## alexgh (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola me gustaria que alguien me pudiera explicar si puedo convertir mi multiplicación actual, una shimano deore 3x9 a una de 2 platos unicamente cambiando los platos por unos 26-38 para utilizarla con un casette de 10 pasos. De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Lo más seguro es que sí, solo hay que ver en que posición quedan, lo mejor sería que la llevaras con tu mecánico de confianza para ver si el cuadro de tu bici "acepta" el plato de 26 sin rozar, ya sea en la posición del plato pequeño (BCD 64) ó el medio (BCD 104).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Alexgh,

Mi comentario no te va a decir como convertir una 3x9 a 2x10 , solo te voy a decir lo que a mi parecer podrías hacer.

Doy por echo que tu multiplicación Deore 3x9 no es precisamente de los modelos "nuevos" ( por aquello de 3x9 ) así que seguramente no la vas a poder volver 2x10 con 24/38 , de que "lo puedes intentar ".... si , pero a final de cuentas es muy probable que gastes en platos y etc etc y a final de cuentas no te haga los cambios como debe ser.

Las verdaderas multiplicaciones 2x10 están diseñadas y fabricadas precisamente con el principio de trabajar así , no tan solo es que ajusten los 4 tornillos , sino que todo el sistema trabaje bien , en cierto tipo de multis si se pueden hacer adaptaciones siempre y cuando haya a la venta las diferentes partes para poder hacer las adaptaciones , aquí no siempre pasa eso, a veces es difícil encontrar refacciones hasta para lo mas convencional .

Yo te recomiendo lo siguiente considerando que ya tienes el cassette de 10 pasos y me imagino que también ya tienes la cadena de 10 pasos , así que te faltaría la multi , la palanca de cambio delantero y muy posiblemente el cambio delantero, vamos por partes ....

Actualmente ya hay multis bastante económicas para sistemas 2x10 , como ejemplo ahí está la Shimano Deore FC-M625 específica para 2x10 , esa multi es económica , te va a durar hasta que inventen la 1x15 ja ja ja , su peso es bastante decente en relación al costo , ahora.... si quieres algo mucho mas ligero y sin romper el cochinito ahí esta la SLX de dos platos misma que ahora anda en oferta , seguramente en un futuro cercano va a cambiar de modelo.

Necesitas una palanca de cambio delantera específica para 2x10 , aunque en Shimano las hay compatibles tanto para 2x10 y 3x10 y desde el año pasado ya la hay compatible desde Deore , obvio que en SLX y XT también, puedes usar una palanca de 3x9 cancelando un cambio pero el movimiento de la cadena subiendo y bajando no sera tan efectivo .

Y aunque parezca mentira el desviador también debe ser específico 2x10 , o al menos es lo mas recomendable para que todo jale como debe ser , en los Deore te servirá perfectamente el M615 o el M516 .

Saludos y suerte .
the last biker


----------



## alexgh (Jun 8, 2014)

Gracias por tu comentario doccoraje parece que si es mas complicado de lo que parece jaja... saludos


----------



## alexgh (Jun 8, 2014)

muchas gracias por la explicación y por los consejos antes de ir a malgastar el dinero saludos The last biker...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alexgh said:


> muchas gracias por la explicación y por los consejos antes de ir a malgastar el dinero saludos The last biker...


-------------------------------------------------------------

De nada mi estimado alexgh,

Mientras los sistemas 3x9 estén funcionando bien y se consigan las refacciones se puede uno aguantar las ansias de cambiar a un 3x10 , 2x10 o incluso a 1x11 .

En ocasiones mas vale utilizar lo que para uno es más práctico y útil y sobretodo si está funcionando bien , que caer en los dictámenes de la moda y malgastar el billete , ahora bien , si ya esta uno cambiando de bici o todo el drivetrain pues entonces ahí si vale la pena entrarle a lo actual .

Saludos.
the last biker


----------

